# Help and Advice > Home straight >  Back from the brink (trigger warning)

## Overwhelmed

I finally got my degree grade today, 2:1  It is not the 1st I was aiming for but, considering what I have been through, it is amazing. I came so close to giving up on my degree and my life, but I went back and completed it. It was my hubby and my counsellor that helped me reach the end. Without their constant support and willingness to listen and point out my strengths, when all I saw was weaknesses, I could not have returned to the source of my struggles. Not only that but I got some amazing grades in those last few weeks. My GP is now talking about reducing/changing my meds soon (I am already off the propranolol and stayed off them this time) and I am no longer seeing her every 2 to 6 weeks (I have got to see her in 3 months, but that is for a physical problem).  I still have bad days but nowhere near as bad as they were and it is probably down to too much thinking time and uncertainty about the future (roll on finding a job). I miss the really happy me, as opposed to the ok me, but my psychotherapist said venlafaxine can prevent me feeling strong emotions and when I come off it I may find the happy me again (she has also said to take at least 100 days to come off it). The sun does shine again.

----------


## Suzi

Wow! Congratulations on your degree! I remember getting mine! What a positive post! Where's the next chapter of your life heading?

----------


## Overwhelmed

Not 100% sure. I want to specialise in perinatal mental health so it is a job or back to another uni for a post grad course. I am keeping all options open so have applied for jobs and waiting for a place for a uni course to come up. Meanwhile I am applying for a voluntary post with a charity that promotes perinatal mental wellbeing.

----------


## Paula

Congratulations lovely! Im so proud of you  :):

----------


## Overwhelmed

Thank you x

----------


## Suzi

Well done! That's brilliant!

----------


## Flo

Congratulations...the only way is up! :(clap):

----------


## Overwhelmed

Thanks everyone. Things are looking more positive, as long as I get a job and can take my career in the direction  I want. I know there is the possibility of relapse at any time but I know what I am looking for, as does hubby, so hopefully I will not end up as sick as I was.

----------

Paula (27-03-18)

----------


## Suzi

That's exactly how it is... Well done

----------


## Jaquaia

Congratulations! That's awesome!!!

----------


## Prycejosh1987

Congratulations on your degree. You did something alot of people struggle to do. Good luck with prospects too. I hope the degree you now have really does open doors for you and help you obtain a great financial life from it. All the best.

----------


## Suzi

Please check the dates on the threads, this one is from March 2018 and the member has since left the forum.

----------

